# New BlackRock Android malware can steal passwords



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/ar...asswords-and-card-data-from-337-applications/


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Should of gotten an Apple, they are near impervious to these kind of things


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Giving a link to some unknown website warning about malware, oh the irony.


----------

